# Wierd networking problem...



## Oliver_FF (Dec 19, 2007)

Ok, here's a wierd issue i'm having with my Gigabyte P35C-DS3R.

I've got a fully wired home network, all the cables work plugs are good etc. It's all tested on my old rig so it's definately all ok.

Whenever I boot my new rig, windows always fails to pick up my network, i get the network icon with the yellow thing over it saying like it's local only or something. The only way to get internet is to right click, go to "Diagnose and Repair" and hit "reset connection" - two or three attempts later and it picks up my network and internet and i'm good until i next restart my pc. Alternatively, i can keep unplugging and replugging the cable until it picks it up properly.

If anyone knows anything about this, please please let me know - it drives me crazy some times XD


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 20, 2007)

hmm thats weird, did you configure a manual ip address or a dynamic ip


----------



## Oliver_FF (Dec 20, 2007)

It's all dynamic.

The other weird thing is that accessing my computer over the network is REALLY slow, i'm talking dial-up slow - but accessing the rest of my network FROM my computer goes full speed.

I reckon it's some kind of incompatibility with my router.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 20, 2007)

Oliver_FF said:


> It's all dynamic.
> 
> The other weird thing is that accessing my computer over the network is REALLY slow, i'm talking dial-up slow - but accessing the rest of my network FROM my computer goes full speed.
> 
> I reckon it's some kind of incompatibility with my router.



It's *all* dynamic?
Well one of them should act as a DHCP server with a static IP else who would assign the IPs? George Bush?

also check if all the nodes (computers and uPNP devices) are in the same IP plane IE 192.168.xxx.y

where xxx should be the same for all the nodes, y should be unique. they should all have default NetBIOS enabled and same workgroup: I'd say MSHOME as most uPnP devices are hardwired for this.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Dec 20, 2007)

btarunr said:


> It's *all* dynamic?
> Well one of them should act as a DHCP server with a static IP else who would assign the IPs? George Bush?



No, the router.

As long as DHCP is enabled on the router, the rest of your IP addresses should work fine as being dynamic.

After making sure that there aren't any firewall settings causing a problem, the first thing to try would be to check that the appropriate Windows services are enabled.

Type services.msc from a run command and check that the following are set to automatic and running (if they are automatic and not running there could be a problem):

Computer Browser (this is the only one that may be automatic but not necessarily running)
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections (this should be ok if set to manual, so leave it be if it is)
Network Location Awareness (same as above, if it's manual, leave it manual)
Server
Workstation

If they are all ok, the next thing to try would be re-installing your network card driver, and making sure you have the latest one installed.

If that doesn't work, you should probably check that the cable running to that computer isn't damaged - that could give an explanation for the slow connection to it as well.

Finally, if everything else is ok, you may be able to solve the problem by setting a static IP on that computer. If that doesn't work I thing you might have to get a new network card.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 20, 2007)

Are you using Vista on your new rig when this happens?
Make sure that the worgroups on the network are all the same.
Vista defaults to the "WORKGROUP" name, and XP used "MSHOME".
I had similar problems until I realized that this was the case.

Just something to check.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 20, 2007)

@Jimmy

That's what I was getting to. A router is a UPnP device. It has certain fixed factory defaults such as default workgroup name, start and end value of DHCP allocation, etc. which of course could be configured. He has to make sure the devices in his network aren't conflicting with the IP. Most uPnP devices like external hard-drive enclosures that connect to the network instead of USB/1394/ESATA, and ofcourse hot un-plugging a notebook from the network would cause this:

When a device, requests IP allocation to a DHCP server, the DHCP assigns it along with a lease period. 

When a device is leaving the network, it tells the DHCP to de-allocate the IP so that it gets out of the routing-table.

But when you abruptly unplug a device, like unplugging a notebook, this message isn't sent and the IP remains in the DHCP's routing table. Later when the same device is connected, it'll be given a fresh IP by the DHCP which thinks it's a new node (assuming the same device that previously took the lease never got disconnected).

This way, a congested RT slows down the network.


----------



## mrhuggles (Dec 22, 2007)

what? my router so doesnt work that way at all, proper DHCP can tell if a device is the same device by its MAC adress and give it the same ip it previously had, if you can just barely connect and its all slow, reboot the router, if that works then that means you need a proper router not a consumer router, like a WRT54G with openWRT/X-WRT installed, or maybe something from avila gateworks, if thats not it then you prolly got a bad cable, or broken drivers for your lan card [never had that happen but who knows?] or just a broken lan card

lol seriously consumer routers are horrible, they usualy spesificly dont keep track of the uptime because they crash very often, and if you run anything that makes alot of connections they crash on the spot and give results sounding exactly like what you got


----------



## Oliver_FF (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys 

I'm using onboard networking btw, i've got the latest drivers etc all the wiring is good so I reckon it's just a bit bu**ered. Too late to RMA too - i'll just live with resetting the connection every time I boot 

I created a packet monitoring program a few weeks back to try and work out why my outbound speeds were so bad, it turns out that most of the packets it receives are slightly out - so loads of packets have to be re-sent.

Router or LAN card? who knows.


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 23, 2007)

Oliver_FF said:


> Thanks for the replies guys
> 
> I'm using onboard networking btw, i've got the latest drivers etc all the wiring is good so I reckon it's just a bit bu**ered. Too late to RMA too - i'll just live with resetting the connection every time I boot
> 
> ...



how is it too late to RMA?


----------



## mrhuggles (Dec 25, 2007)

remember you can always run a openWRT/X-WRT router, its not hard, since they came out with X-wrt its *really* not hard, its usualy more painless than installing dd-wrt even 

if i could go around every year on christmas spreading something to the world it would be that, screw happyness, you cant put a price on packets doing what they are suposed to when they are suposed to not when they feel like it.

heh


----------

